# Camping gas heater for wok use?



## AlexR (Apr 1, 2011)

Hi,

I have been very frustrated trying to cook Chinese food with a standard stove.

I'm pretty convinced that the weak flame is the main reason.

I was wondering: would a large Camping Gas heater do the trick?

Campingaz - Gas

Best regards,
Alex R.


----------



## Andy M. (Apr 1, 2011)

Alex, I'm not sure that little stove would give off any more heat than a kitchen stove.  

Depending on the fuel, it may not be safe for indoor use.

I overcome the lower output of my gas burners (compared to a wok burner) by cooking components of a stir-fry one at a time and removing it to a plate before doing the next one.  Then I put it all back in the wok for reheating and saucing.


----------



## DaveSoMD (Apr 1, 2011)

I think Alton Brown did a Good Eats episode where he used the gas burner element from one of those Turkey Fryers. He cooked outside obviously, you wouldn't want one of those inside the house.


----------



## Mr_Dove (Sep 2, 2011)

I have a huge 26" wok.  It clearly wouldn't work in the kitchen.  My first attempt was to cook it on top of my weber grill.  That worked although it didn't get quite hot enough.  I have now constructed a new work cooker where the wok sits on top of a big metal barrel with alot of HOT wood underneath.  I will be testing this new cooker soon.  I expect it to get very hot.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Sep 3, 2011)

We have mains gas over here and because I cook a lot of chinese food I bought a bompani range in Italy for the Btu output of both the hob and the oven.
My kid brother is all electric and he bought a mobile gas ring, he claims that butane gas burns 20% hotter than mains.
In Belgrade Serbia the most expensive restaurant is Chinese and not very good.My wifes relatives who have visited us from Croatia told the Serbian relative about the chinese food I cook.There is a big Chinese Community in Belgrade because Milosevic imported a whole town.I managed to get most of the ingredients I needed and use the converted washing machine drum that they use for outdoor fish frying. The heat it produced was incredible.
Clic on pic to make bigger


----------



## powerplantop (Sep 3, 2011)

DaveSoMD said:


> I think Alton Brown did a Good Eats episode where he used the gas burner element from one of those Turkey Fryers. He cooked outside obviously, you wouldn't want one of those inside the house.



When I am wok cooking at home and need high heat that is what I use. It will get hotter than I need.


----------

